# Giant armored trapdoor spider



## orionmystery (Mar 6, 2013)

Liphistius malayanus



IMG_9176 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_9181 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_9151 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_9159 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2013)

Please tell me its a toy - please please please!

Because that looks like one of the most frightening spiders ever!


----------



## runnah (Mar 6, 2013)

Overread said:


> Please tell me its a toy - please please please!
> 
> Because that looks like one of the most frightening spiders ever!



Pure nightmare fuel. It's the red bits that look like eyes that get me. Pure evil.


----------



## weepete (Mar 6, 2013)

What a cracking subject! Can't decide which shot I like best, though I think its 2 or 3


----------



## ralphh (Mar 6, 2013)

*crosses Malaysia off the 'places I'd like to visit' list*

Your exiff says subject distance of about 3 feet (!) is that thing as dangereous as it looks???


----------



## Pukka312 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would have only shot that with a 500mm lens...I don't do spiders


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow... that is a serious arachnid! Nicely shot!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice capture, I especially like #2


----------



## sm4him (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, what a spider!! Love that second shot, that's just awesome.

I gotta admit though--as much as I love doing insect macros (which about 98% of my female friends just find creepy and "gross" LOL)--seeing that thing coming at me might just make me scream like a girl! :lmao:


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 6, 2013)

Ahhhhh! Kill it! Kill it with fire!

Just kidding...kind of. That's a fantastic shot but that doesn't change the fact that it's scary.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for looking and commenting!

I used a 150mm macro lens with a 1.4x teleconverter/extender. The subject was about one inch body length. I find it very cute and photogenic. Also found tarantulas nearby too!


----------



## ralphh (Mar 7, 2013)

Phew!  It looks like it's the size of a small dinner plate!!  Its certainly the meanest looking thing I've seen in a while.  

Thinking about it, wasn't the that spider in Lord of the Rings? You've photographed a celebrity!


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm surprised to hear how small it is. Not because of its looks but so much because of the way you've photographed it which made it look all the larger.

That said I'll stick to cute jumping spiders over cute trapdoor spiders


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know, something about the name alone 'giant man-eating armored short-tempered trapdoor battle-ready spider' doesn't conjure up thoughts of a cute small harmless spider...heh great images!


----------



## Nervine (Mar 7, 2013)

That won't win a beauty contest but I want one. Now to find one and talk the missus into it 

Great shots as always.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## ralphh (Mar 7, 2013)

Aloicious said:


> I don't know, something about the name alone 'giant man-eating armored short-tempered trapdoor battle-ready spider' doesn't conjure up thoughts of a cute small harmless spider...heh great images!



LOL


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2013)

The words "giant" and "spider" should NEVER be used together in a sentence!


----------



## Mully (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like you found this on another planet.  Like #2 the best.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nervine said:


> That won't win a beauty contest but I want one. Now to find one and talk the missus into it
> 
> Great shots as always.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum



This particular species is considered endangered, and the authorities are working hard to prevent traffic in this species. But there are other Trapdoors available just as dramatic as this one! The trapdoors are interesting arachnids...


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 7, 2013)

orionmystery said:


> Thanks for looking and commenting!
> 
> I used a 150mm macro lens with a 1.4x teleconverter/extender. The subject was about one inch body length. I find it very cute and photogenic. Also found tarantulas nearby too!




What kind of tarantulas did you find? I find them fascinating and creepy at the same time


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 8, 2013)

LOL..thanks for the humor/comments 

coBilly, not sure of the species..probably Coremiocnemis hoggi(?). They are definitely "cuter" than this giant armored trapdoor spider LOL


----------

